# Solved: Promo Offers are legal to use??



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have found that several internet blogs publish meny promo offers which is conserved for specific customers of say computer build or PC mag etc. Is it legal to use those?
For example KIS CBE Win7 which is for computerbuild readers, cannot be found on kaspersky website.
http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...ternet-security-2010-for-all-windows-7-users/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect this would have to violate the licensing agreement with Kaspersky, since they didn't offer it universally.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not sure if signing up for a German language computer forum (when you don't even know how to read German) just to get the free Kaspersky download is illegal . But the blog you linked to contains instructions for how to circumvent the 61 day free trial, which I am sure that is illegal (or at least unethical).


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your advice...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you got to hack it then I would stay away from it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> You will see that the license has only 61 days remaining. When the license is expired, all you need to do is go through step 3 by logging in to your computerbild account and request another new updated Kaspersky Security Suite CBE license key which will give you another 3 months subscription


Not really a hack, they send you another Key.

Legit but not worth it.

Too many free alternatives.

http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/ rated very high, even though it is a MS product.

.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Mumbodog. I also think this is legal, otherwise kaspersky would have blacklisted those keys during update. As this product is specially for Computerbuild readers they don't offer it in their website. Also This product is not full featured. Safe run is not included in it. There is a little hack involved though while u change language to english.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

MSE is high rated, but I like Avast more as there are frequent problems with MSE update.


----------

